# 9 mm semi auto hand gun



## Clay (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello -this is my first post on this (or any) gun forum
can someone point me in the right direction
I currently have a Ruger sr 22 caliper pistol that I purchased a couple months ago- thats been a nice gun really-1st hand gun I have ever owned
ok- now that Iam comfortable with it, I want to move to a 9mm hand gun for target and personal protection-I dont shoot much, I would probably shoot 4 or 5 times a year 
Oh brother, there are so many, I want something that will last and is very reliable, I want a very good quality,
I have read a lot on line and I had it narrowed down to
1 Sig Suauer P250- Id rather buy the P226 but read someplace the extra cost of the 226 is not worth it even though I would consider paying the extra 
2 Desert Baby Eagle made by an Isreali company which I dont remember off hand
3 Smith and Wesson M and P 9mm-this was recommended to me by an hand gun instructor 
4 Ruger 9mm
5 Hechler and Koch - again, is the extra cost worth it?
6 CZ
of these guns which would be the best 
are there any others that I should consider?
Thanks in advance
Clay
Since I moved to the country and bought my first hand gun, I gotta say, I have really enjoyed it and am finding it to be a enjoyable hobby as well as good protection 
Being a democrat thats saying something.(please dont hold that against me) -I actually have a Concealed gun permit now!!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta 92fs....H&K P30


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Beretta 92fs....H&K P30


Good choices.

The Beretta may be a bit big for you though.I'm not big on the 9 so I've only bought 2 and the Beretta is the only one I own now.If I were to buy another,I'd go HK.They aren't expensive as guns go,they are expensive compared to plastic guns that compete in a different market.HK,FN and Walther are in a little higher classification,you get what you pay for still does exist at times.You don't see many HK ads do you?Reason is they don't rely on the civilian market to keep their doors open,they've supplied the world's military and agencies since the 60s for a reason.The MP5 is a good example.

Sig is the only other gun I've shot,an older real 226.Damn nice gun,but I don't like their feel much.I have no interest in the rest,sorry.The Baby Eagle is a CZ copy,but I beleive it isn't the exact copy and feels different.

Only you can tell really,try to shoot them to see which you do or don't like to suit your purpose.Carry is the main criteria for the dual purpose you want,don't compromise there for the target benefit (like weight).Keep the 22 also,everyone should have one.


----------



## Clay (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good that you're trying to do your homework. Take this a bit further and visit several major gun shows. This will give you the opportunity to handle a wide variety of candidate guns and to see which ones fit your hand best. Next, try to visit a range where you can rent guns and see if you candidates are available for you to fire. If this isn't possible, try to get with some friends to try out their guns.

For a defensive handgun, reliability is crucial and the most important criteria of the three which must be considered. And shooting four to five times a year is not in your best interests if you are of a mind to put the gun to self defense use. Four times those numbers is where you may consider starting.

(approached from the SD angle)
Sigs are fine guns as are the M&P series, H&K's, and the newer Ruger offerings. You might also wish to include Springfield's XD series, Glock, and Kahr. The point is, there are many choices out there from which you might select a quality pistol (you didn't mention revolvers) so do keep an open mind and examine as many as you can. Avoid the "off" brands or those which have a history of problems. Stick with quality and concentrate on how the gun feels in your hand. Is it a natural pointer? Do the sights line up quickly and present a distinct sight picture? Do you find yourself having to adjust your grip on the gun or is it right from the time you draw it to the time you fire it?

So many things to consider but don't fret it. You're on the right track and you'll learn much before you know it.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

9mm -- Stg 226 in DA/SA very different from Sig 250. It is comparing apples to oranges. Please include Glock, S&W M&P, and Springfield XDm in your search. All are very good pistols. I'm not familiar with H&K since I never saw the extra value. 

I had a Beretta 92FS and sold it. Good pistol, just not for me. I still shoot my Glocks and Sigs - see no need for further experimentation. 

Over the years I've bought and sold a lot of pistols. Only miss one or two - do not miss the others. Some were highly touted as the "best thing since sliced bread" -- not for me. Decisions made rather quickly. Choose carefully. In any event, I'm sure your tastes will change as you gain experience


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Choosing a handgun is a personal decision. As SouthernBoy recommended, you should shoot and/or handle as many of the handguns that you have listed as you can before making a choice. I know it sounds like a cop-out, but what feels best/shoots best for me may not be the best for you. All the handguns that you have listed that you are considering are good quality handguns and should serve you well. You just need to go and handle/shoot as many as you can before making a choice.

Good luck.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

You need to call around and find a shop with a range that has a decent selection of rentals. How it feels in hand matters, but how it shoots for you is the most important.

My list was 92FS, CZ75(steel), XD9, SR9, M&P9. Long story short, they all shot well, but for me the M&P9 won out, prior to shooting any of them I had my heart set on the CZ75 or an EAA witness in full steel, I liked how they felt in my hand and thought steel would shoot nicer.. The M&P will surprise you.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The Ruger SR9 and SR9c are excellent 9mm pistols. I cc the SR9c & the Taurus PT145.


----------



## fishwater (Jun 7, 2012)

I just bought my first gun & after holding over 50 guns I went with the Beretta PX4 Storm. The shop I chose to do business with was very helpful & spent hours with me over the course of a few days letting me see how each gun felt in my hand. In the end one of their recommendations was the PX4 9mm due to the rotating barrel design which helps with recoil & easy field strip design. After putting a 150 rounds through it & cleaning it I am very pleased with my purchase. I would suggest finding a good shop & spending time with the sales team.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Glock 19 - the best bang for your buck, and one tough, reliable pistol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

fishwater said:


> I just bought my first gun & after holding over 50 guns I went with the Beretta PX4 Storm. The shop I
> chose to do business with was very helpful & spent hours with me over the course of a few days letting me see how each gun felt in my hand. In the end one of their recommendations was the PX4 9mm due to the rotating barrel design which helps with recoil & easy field strip design. After putting a 150 rounds through it & cleaning it I am very pleased with my purchase. I would suggest finding a good shop & spending time with the sales team.


Very good advice above if you can't rent or shoot them first. The first major decision is the action, do you want DA/SA or Striker fired? The PX4 is as good as H&K but at half the price for a DA/SA. You have a plethora of Sig's as well to choose from. Striker fired Glock, XD/XDM, M&P's, and from what I've heard if I were going the striker route I'd give the Walther PPQ a very hard look. just sayin.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You might consider staying with the same platform you currently own and get a Ruger SR series pistol in 9mm or .40 so you can train with the .22 and save money as well as become proficient....JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like you are not going to really CC the piece, so buy a larger gun to make your range sessions more enjoyable. Usually, larger pistols are easier to shoot than smaller ones, so I would go that rout.:smt1099


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

My decision process goes something like this. Pistol or revolver (I prefer pistols, nothing wrong with revolvers however). Size and weight - Large for range fun and home defense, medium (for both), small and light for concealed carry. Striker or hammer fired (I prefer striker). If hammer fired, do you want single action (Example: 1911 style), SA/DA (example: Beretta 92FS), or DAO (example: HK P30 LEM model). Caliber (I like 9mm for blend of stopping power and shooting affordability for frequent practice). Companies - I prefer the following Smith and Wesson; Glock; Beretta; Sig, Ruger, HK, Walther, Springfield. I don't like to buy a gun model that is less than two years old because the bugs may not yet be worked out. Manual safety or no safety? If you buy more than one weapon stick with the same type of safety: either sweep down (1911, S&W, Ruger, etc) or flick up (Beretta, Walther, etc). Also if you are buying more than one pistol I believe you become better with it if you stick with one platform (1911 or hammer SA/DA or striker fired). How easy to break down for cleaning? How popular a model - the more popular the more holsters, lasers, grips, etc that are available. Night sites are a nice addition to any pistol. I am not a big fan of lasers and attached lights, just more stuff to remember how to use in an emergency. What kind of mag drop do you like, the button on the side (traditional), or on the trigger guard (Walther and HK). I prefer the mag drop on the trigger guard, and use my trigger finger to actuate it. If you are a lefty you want to ensure that the slide release and mag drop are available on the correct side for you.

Given what you stated above choosing a Ruger SR9c would seem to keep you in familiar territory. I believe Ruger makes quality products at very good prices. Other items of interest perhaps S&W M&P 9C (with or without thumb safety), Glock 19 (single minded of purpose), Beretta PX4 Storm (little bit bulky), HK P30 (expensive but excellent), Walther PPQ (newly released, great ergonomics), Sig 229/239 (little bit heavy like the CZ), Springfield XDM.

Everyone has unique needs, experiences, hand sizes, etc. I try to respect the opinion of all, but get what works for your needs.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I bought a beretta px4 storm in the 9mm. I'm gonna go back and buy a S&W MP9 later. Maybe even a Ruger SR9 too


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

numbertwo said:


> I bought a beretta px4 storm in the 9mm. I'm gonna go back and buy a S&W MP9 later. Maybe even a Ruger SR9 too


Lol! Now it seems like I have said that before. Be careful, it grows on you!:smt033


----------

